# Proof of Work Experience to DIAC



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello All,

I am waiting for the CO to be assigned to me. By the time i have uploaded all my documents on the website. I have a query regarding my Work Experience Proof i am attaching on DIAC Website... 

Along with a huge number of proofs i have attached, do i need to attach the Salary Slips as well ?

Regards


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe not, you may still get asked for them if they want more evidence. Personally if you have them I would upload them if there is space. Saves time in the long run if they do come back and ask for them. If they dont need them it doesnt matter and is only a small amount of time wasted uploading them.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

add 1 payslip for every 6 months, this should be enough for the CO.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Please help... I am currently not employed... quitted before a year... I do not have my pay slip.... however i have got all the other documents like employment releiving letter, offer letter, reference letter, taxation documents, bank statement... I am worried about the payslip part.. is it very necessary?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

shabanasafa said:


> Please help... I am currently not employed... quitted before a year... I do not have my pay slip.... however i have got all the other documents like employment releiving letter, offer letter, reference letter, taxation documents, bank statement... I am worried about the payslip part.. is it very necessary?


As long as you have other documents such as bank statements that show salary deposit, it does not matter that you do not have payslips.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> As long as you have other documents such as bank statements that show salary deposit, it does not matter that you do not have payslips.


Thanks Maz


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

belgarath said:


> add 1 payslip for every 6 months, this should be enough for the CO.


I had got my skill assessment done through ACS and my work experience updated in ACS was only till Jun 2012 but I had updated the visa application as Dec'12 and provided payslips from Jul'12 to Dec'12..I was not asked for any other docs regarding my Work experience and got my grant letter on 18th Jan'13


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

I am not sure about this may be other expats can answer


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

kark said:


> I had got my skill assessment done through ACS and my work experience updated in ACS was only till Jun 2012 but I had updated the visa application as Dec'12 and provided payslips from Jul'12 to Dec'12..I was not asked for any other docs regarding my Work experience and got my grant letter on 18th Jan'13


Hi

Congrats! Hope you could help me out with this query! I am planning to submit my docs next week for the visa, the situation is Im working with a charitable trust hopsital and they do pay me cash in hand, i have my offer letter, appointment letter , reference to show the evidence of my work experience, is it sufficient?could you please share what all docs you have uploaded to show ur proof?

Regards


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats! Hope you could help me out with this query! I am planning to submit my docs next week for the visa, the situation is Im working with a charitable trust hopsital and they do pay me cash in hand, i have my offer letter, appointment letter , reference to show the evidence of my work experience, is it sufficient?could you please share what all docs you have uploaded to show ur proof?
> 
> Regards


What about form 16?
Form 16 is the bare minimum and if u say u don't have this too, then just ignore the duration from your employment history.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

darshamar said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats! Hope you could help me out with this query! I am planning to submit my docs next week for the visa, the situation is Im working with a charitable trust hopsital and they do pay me cash in hand, i have my offer letter, appointment letter , reference to show the evidence of my work experience, is it sufficient?could you please share what all docs you have uploaded to show ur proof?
> 
> Regards


Nothing to worry......ask your employer to give your salary certificate with break up......and get it notorized.....

Coming to ITR or Form 16............go to a CA with that salary certificate......File Incom tax returns........Get your ITR........produce it as a proof of employment to your CO when asked.......

Cheers


----------



## darshamar (May 27, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Nothing to worry......ask your employer to give your salary certificate with break up......and get it notorized.....
> 
> Coming to ITR or Form 16............go to a CA with that salary certificate......File Incom tax returns........Get your ITR........produce it as a proof of employment to your CO when asked.......
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the guidance!


----------

